# ISPConfig 3.0.1.3 - PeopleAggregator 2.0



## ii-x (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
momentan versuche ich PA zu installieren - leider ohne Erfolg. . . 
PA regelt alle request über eine dispatcher.php und mehrere .htaccess Dateien in Verbindung mit ISPConfig produziere ich da aber nur einen 500 Internal Server Error. . .

PA ist ein Social Network: http://www.peopleaggregator.net und wird von Marc Canter bzw. BBM entwickelt http://www.broadbandmechanics.com/

Der Link für den Download findet sich hier: http://update.peopleaggregator.org/
Falls sich das jemand mal anschauen möchte/könnte wäre ich mehr als dankbar. . .

http://update.peopleaggregator.org/


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2009)

Dann scahu doch einfach mal ins error log der Webseite um zu sehen welchen Fehler poepleaggregator erzeugt.


----------



## ii-x (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
das hier sind die letzten 3 Zeilen. . . 

```
[Sun May 31 13:18:10 2009] [alert] [client 192.168.1.101] /var/www/ii.url/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
[Sun May 31 13:19:41 2009] [alert] [client 192.168.1.101] /var/www/ii.url/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
[Sun May 31 13:19:41 2009] [alert] [client 192.168.1.101] /var/www/ii.url/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
```
@ Till - leider kann ich damit aber gar nichts anfangen. . . 

Hier der Inhalt der .htaccess Datei: 

```
Options +MultiViews +FollowSymLinks

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    RewriteEngine On

    # Disallow access to .svn directories
    RewriteCond %{SCRIPT_FILENAME} /\.svn/
    RewriteRule . - [F,L]
    # ErrorDocument 403 "Web access to Subversion metadata is not permitted"

    # Routing rewrites:
    # /users/username/ -> user_blog.php?login=username
    # RewriteRule ^users/([^/]+)/?$ user_blog.php?login=$1 [QSA]
    # /pages/title/ -> pages.php?caption=title
    # RewriteRule ^links/([^/]+)/?$ pages.php?caption=$1
    # RewriteRule ^Celebrity/([^/]+)/?$ celebrity.php?name=$1 [QSA]
    
    # RewriteRule   ^/~(.+)  http://newserver/~$1  [R,L]
    # fix slizone CSS htc file
    RewriteRule ^content\/slizone\/(.*) http://www.slizone.com/content/slizone/$1    [R,L]


    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}  !^/api/[^/]+\.php/.*
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}  !^/api/doc/.*
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}  !^/content/slizone/(.*)

    RewriteRule ^api\/([^/]+)\/(.*)$  /api/$1.php/$2    [L,R]
    RewriteRule (.*) dispatcher.php [L]

#    RewriteRule ^.*\.(php|js|json|xml|css|ico|gif|jpg|jpeg|png|bmp|swf).*$ dispatcher.php


    # {{{ Custom handler for compressing CSS and JavaScript files
    # Implementation inspired and uses code from:
    # http://rakaz.nl/item/make_your_pages_load_faster_by_combining_and_compressing_javascript_and_css_files
    #
    # Usage: following rules will automatically throw any .js or .css file into the combinator.php
    #
    # However, using this technique the desired way of including JavaScript and CSS files should be:
    # /path/to/file/firstFile.js:secondFile.js:thirdFile.js
    #
    # which will pass all the desired JavaScript files to combinator which will compressed them
    # altogether. Files are separated using ':' character.
    #
    # Previous has a huge impact on performance
    # Uncomment following two rules to use nice URLs for CSS and JS optimization.
    # Also set optimizers_use_url_rewrite to true in default_config.php
    #RewriteRule ^(.*\.css) /combinator.php?t=css&f=$1 [L,QSA]
    #RewriteRule ^(.*\.js) /combinator.php?t=javascript&f=$1 [L,QSA]
    # }}}
</IfModule>

# ErrorDocument 404  /dispatcher.php

<IfModule mod_php5.c>
  # Maximum allowed size for uploaded files.
  php_value upload_max_filesize 32M

  # Maximum size of POST data that PHP will accept.
  php_value post_max_size 48M

  # Maximum amount of memory a script may consume
  php_value memory_limit 128M

  # Maximum execution time of each script, in seconds
  php_value max_execution_time 200

  php_value max_input_time 200
  
  # You should do your best to write your scripts so that they do not require
  # register_globals to be on.  Using form variables as globals can easily lead
  # to possible security problems, if the code is not very well thought of.
  php_flag register_globals off

  # Magic quotes for incoming GET/POST/Cookie data.
  php_flag magic_quotes_gpc off

  # Magic quotes for runtime-generated data, e.g. data from SQL, from exec(), etc.
  php_flag magic_quotes_runtime off
  
  # Whether to allow HTTP file uploads.
  php_flag file_uploads on

  # Handler used to store/retrieve data.
  # php_value session.save_handler  files

  # Argument passed to save_handler.  In the case of files, this is the path
  # where data files are stored. Note: Windows users have to change this 
  # variable in order to use PHP's session functions.
  # php_value session.save_path  /tmp

  # Whether to use cookies.
  php_flag session.use_cookies on

  # Name of the session (used as cookie name - PHPSESSID).
  php_value session.name PHPSESSID

  # Initialize session on request startup.
  php_flag session.auto_start off

  # Lifetime in seconds of cookie or, if 0, until browser is restarted.
  php_value session.cookie_lifetime 0

  # The path for which the cookie is valid.
  # php_value session.cookie_path /

  # The domain for which the cookie is valid.
  # php_value session.cookie_domain 

  # Handler used to serialize data.  php is the standard serializer of PHP.
  # php_value session.serialize_handler php

  # After this number of seconds, stored data will be seen as 'garbage' and
  # cleaned up by the garbage collection process.
  php_value session.gc_maxlifetime 1209600
  
</IfModule>
```


----------



## ii-x (31. Mai 2009)

So - die erste Zeile der .htaccess habe ich jetzt gelöscht und in das Apache directives Feld des Web kopiert. . . 
Dadurch erhalte ich im log: 

```
[Sun May 31 14:12:14 2009] [alert] [client 192.168.1.101] /var/www/ii.url/web/.htaccess: php_value not allowed here
```
Wenn ich das dann ebenfalls lösche 
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
...
...  
</IfModule>
- könnte ich PA installieren. . . zumindest werden jetzt nur noch fehlende Pakete wie z.B. cURL oder XSL angezeigt. . . 

Wie/wo kann ich jetzt für den vhost (web3) eine php.ini anlegen damit ich die Optionen aus der .htaccess nachtragen kann?


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2009)

Du kannst Die Optionen der .htaccess auch einfach ins apache Direktiven Feld kopieren. Alles was in einer .htaccess stehen kann darf auch ins apache Direktiven Feld. Eine eigene php.ini gibt es nicht pro Web.


----------



## Quest (8. Juni 2009)

Wär aber doch meines Wissens möglich über die Apache Direktiven einen Pfad zu einer eigenen php.ini zu setzen
Hab nur die php_admin_value dazu nicht im Kopf, aber da gabs doch glaub ich was... oder?


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2009)

Eigene php.ini geht meines Wissens nach nur bei suphp, bei mod_php gibt an die Werte gleich als php_admin_value an.


----------

